# Ophcrack



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't know where else to post this so I am posting it here.
As far as I know, Ophcrack is a password cracker for windows (I have used it before). Is bootable cd or usb flash. Why exist on ports? How could I use it like this? As bootable I understand it. As program into Windows, I also I understand it. But here? How can I use it here?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 10, 2011)

It's just a hashbuster using rainbow tables. Put your Windows hashes on FreeBSD and crack them there. It's as simple as that, and I think /usr/ports/security/ophcrack/pkg-descr makes it clear enough.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok. I understood  Thank's a lot DutchDaemon


----------

